# SeaArk seems to be a striper fishing machine.



## H20hawgs (Apr 25, 2015)

Another good striper on the river today.
https://youtu.be/yL99wJr7sZk


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 25, 2015)

NICE!


----------

